# how's the fishin?



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

that little dock right b4 you get on the toll bridge to pensacola beach(the one to the right) what's the fishing like there how do you catch em?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

catch you some live pinfish and put them on a 4/0 circle hook with 4 ft of 60lb floro and a 3 oz egg wieght, size depending on the current, and cast it out and let it sit on the bottom for redfish

i think the spanish have pretty much moved out but i may be wrong.. for those get some live lys and hook em with a long shank j hook with some light wire and fly line em


----------



## garneroutlaw (Sep 28, 2009)

The spanish have moved out for the most part. The bluefish were spawning a few weeks ago and I haven't seen a bluefish in at least a week, the redfish aren't running yet. This could be some of the driest times for fishing this year in the bay. I'm going to hit up the grass flats this week and try that.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

There are still a lot of spanish being caught. I am on my way to the bridge right now to get some.


----------

